# Beauty Advisor at Macy's?



## floraisansakura (Jun 27, 2010)

*I applied to the position as a beauty advisor at Macy's, definitely not expecting to hear back. But now I have an interview, and I am nervous because I am only 18 and have no experience with this, except for the fact that I like doing makeup. Do you think I have any chance at this? I'm also worried because I look younger than I am, so any tips to dress/look older for the interview would be nice.*


----------



## BeautyTalk (Jun 28, 2010)

My advice , do a lot of research before this job. And dress up in some nice dress pants and a bright colored dress top. I wouldn't over do it with the makeup but, a little is okay. Also, hair down not up. And make sure you show lots of confidence. Let them know you're willing to learn and grow with the company.




Good Luck!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 28, 2010)

Do the research, know what the job requires, know what the company is like and answer accordly. Don't dress older to look older, they know by your application how old you are and they will be able to tell. You want to look professional without looking dowdy and natural and not overly made up so you look approachable. I think its a sales position so you'll need to project a positive, approachable, confident attitude so people will buy beauty products from you.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 28, 2010)

Ive worked for macys b4 mny times My Advice Dont be nervous They really just want a good confident personality With sales experience or at least good communication skills Makeup experience is a plus but not a requirement I suggest wear all black Professional clothing neat hair They actually prefer it out of your face &amp; how ever you decide to wear your makeup make it clean as in blend well &amp; no grungy smeared messy eye makeup Other than that they arent too strict I went to my interviews with long nails &amp; purple smokey eye !!!!!! Good luck


----------



## thejayyroot (Feb 23, 2012)

heyy =) I have an interview in monday .. and i was wondering what the code is on piercings if you know. And do u have to wear your hair up on the job? lol I love make up and am a manager at mc donalds. I'm just so stoked to get outta the fast food business and do something i love for a chance. =) get back to me girly.


----------

